# Cold Lake Museum



## observor 69 (4 May 2007)

FYI Cold Lake Museum 

http://clmaircraft.googlepages.com/home



The aircraft at the Cold Lake Museum are worked on by a group of volunteers, both military and civilian.    Many hours are spent preparing aircraft for display and maintaining them in peak show condition.  None of the aircraft are flyable, and all military components have been rendered safe while keeping the look and feel of the original items.  Much support has been given to the team by the local military base, 4 Wing Cold Lake, and especially 1 Air Maintenance Squadron, we extend our thanks to them.  Note that every project on this web site has recieved significant volunteer support from 1 AMS.  Without this support none of these projects would have come about.



This site will document the aircraft projects as we work on them.  



CT-133 Silver Star (aka T-33 or T-Bird) 



CF-116 Freedom Fighter (aka CF-5A)



CF-188 Hornet 702/905 (aka CF-18 or plastic pig)


----------



## belka (5 May 2007)

As far as the CF18 goes, are you basically removing parts from the aircraft that was dropped last year and placing them onto the dual? Any set time-frame when we should expect the bird to be going up on that empty pole that next to the CF5?


----------

